# Kevin Pritchard?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Our GM position is vacant and Donnie Walsh isn't going to be in this league much longer. Kevin Pritchard has demonstrated that he is excellent at building teams; a skill that the Knicks appear to be lacking. What are your thoughts of him potentially becoming a Knick executive this upcoming season?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Our GM position is vacant and Donnie Walsh isn't going to be in this league much longer. Kevin Pritchard has demonstrated that he is excellent at building teams; a skill that the Knicks appear to be lacking. What are your thoughts of him potentially a Knick executive this upcoming season?


he is an excellent team builder...but his ego is huge...he talks some smack that other GM'S dont care to hear ...but i'd hire him in a heartbeat.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> he is an excellent team builder...but his ego is huge...he talks some smack that other GM'S dont care to hear ...but i'd hire him in a heartbeat.


I think in this business where millions of dollars are attached to individuals and where a lot of praise is received for success, it is very difficult to find executives that are not egotistical. What matters is the guy is an expert at what he does. I am, however, a bit cautious about jumping the gun with him because he is so young and hasn't exactly been tested. He was blessed to be in a situation with the Blazers where he received very high lottery picks, which the Knicks certainly haven't been afforded the past few years. Moreover, the Blazers had talent even before his rise to his position. Although their were a number of bad personalities on the team, the bottomline is that most teams are willing to take that gamble which at the very least fills the stands (see Allen Iverson, Rasheed Wallace, Stephon Marbury, Amare Stoudamire, etc.).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think in this business where millions of dollars are attached to individuals and where a lot of praise is received for success, it is very difficult to find executives that are not egotistical. What matters is the guy is an expert at what he does. I am, however, a bit cautious about jumping the gun with him because he is so young and hasn't exactly been tested. He was blessed to be in a situation with the Blazers where he received very high lottery picks, which the Knicks certainly haven't been afforded the past few years. Moreover, the Blazers had talent even before his rise to his position. Although their were a number of bad personalities on the team, the bottomline is that most teams are willing to take that gamble which at the very least fills the stands (see Allen Iverson, Rasheed Wallace, Stephon Marbury, Amare Stoudamire, etc.).



u must admitt the "JailBlazers" is long forgotten (thanks to who?). 

The Knicks were in dire need of a *"new"* President, G.M., Headcoach, and assistant coach at the end of the 2007-8 season. 

If only President Donnie Walsh was true to his words of "every Knick-Player will be given a clean slate this season" in the training-camp of the 2008-9 season, alot of things would be different and in favor of the Knicks organization come July 1st 2010. 
Donnie Walsh letting headcoach Mike Dantoni bring his personal past history into the Knicks lockerroom and rotation of players started the "chaos" we thought we got rid of in the departure of Isiah Thomas. 

Marbury was an expiring-contract and the best team-player in the preseason games coming off the bench as a 6th man (knowing and improving all his teammates best talents). 
Letting Marbury & Zach have an outstanding season untill the (2009) trading deadline wouldve gave us better options in the trade-market for valuable players from playoff teams and teams trying to make the playoffs. Teams wouldve been willing to gamble on Marbury & Jefferies in a trade.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> u must admitt the "JailBlazers" is long forgotten (thanks to who?).
> 
> The Knicks were in dire need of a *"new"* President, G.M., Headcoach, and assistant coach at the end of the 2007-8 season.
> 
> ...


You didn't really comment on Kevin Pritchard.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> You didn't really comment on Kevin Pritchard.


I didnt do much homework on Kevin Pritchard to write anything about him. 
That is why I only commented on what the Knicks was suppose to get for the 2008 offseason: a new President, new G.M., new Headcoach, and new assistant coach. 

What position would u have hired Kevin Pritchard for?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pritchard is a mixed bag. He did take Oden over Durant, which could end up being the second biggest mistake of the decade, behind only Dumars taking Darko.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> I didnt do much homework on Kevin Pritchard to write anything about him.
> That is why I only commented on what the Knicks was suppose to get for the 2008 offseason: a new President, new G.M., new Headcoach, and new assistant coach.
> 
> What position would u have hired Kevin Pritchard for?


GM with an eye on having him assume Walsh's position as Team President when he retires. Remember that we have yet to hire a GM and was in a market for one since Isiah Thomas' GM (whose name I forgot but was brought in from Toronto and begins with a "G") was fired along with him? The vacancy prompted searches that brought up such names as Billy Knight, Billy King and Chris Mullins among others.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BG7 said:


> Pritchard is a mixed bag. He did take Oden over Durant, which could end up being the second biggest mistake of the decade, behind only Dumars taking Darko.


I don't think that will be the case. For one, everyone and their mother had Oden as the 1st pick in the draft. He was thought to be a franchise player capable of assuming that role his first year. For all we know, if is still capable of that if he is healthy. At the bare minimum, Oden is going to be a hell of a defender and top-tier rebounder, which is more than anyone can say about Darko (who I like). The rest of Pricthard's draft record is impeccable, landing just as many solid players in the late 1st round as in the early portion (Sergio Rodriquez, NICOLAS BATUM, RUDY FERNANDEZ, etc.)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I don't think that will be the case. For one, everyone and their mother had Oden as the 1st pick in the draft. He was thought to be a franchise player capable of assuming that role his first year. For all we know, if is still capable of that if he is healthy. At the bare minimum, Oden is going to be a hell of a defender and top-tier rebounder, which is more than anyone can say about Darko (who I like). The rest of Pricthard's draft record is impeccable, landing just as many solid players in the late 1st round as in the early portion (Sergio Rodriquez, NICOLAS BATUM, RUDY FERNANDEZ, etc.)


He still passed on a player who is already a top 5 player in the league in his third year. Blazers would already be winning championships, most likely, if they had taken Durant. Oden is probably not going to be a bust of Darko's magnitude, but passing on Durant will likely have the same result as the Pistons taking Darko did, and that is preventing a sure dynasty.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> GM with an eye on having him assume Walsh's position as Team President when he retires. Remember that we have yet to hire a GM and was in a market for one since Isiah Thomas' GM (whose name I forgot but was brought in from Toronto and begins with a "G") was fired along with him? The vacancy prompted searches that brought up such names as Billy Knight, Billy King and Chris Mullins among others.



If thats the case, then the Knicks should hire Pritchard's right hand man "Tom Penn" whom recently got fired, in hopes of talking Pritchard in a future with the Knicks organization. 

_So u agree,_ Walsh shouldve hired a G.M. before hiring a headcoach.

Between Pritchard, Penn, and McMilian, the JailBlazzers is ancient history. 
That's a same-page trio (management & coach) that got the job done, and was quick about it. 
The Knick organizatio still got "behind the door" big-shot calling shots with puppet Donnie Walsh taking on the blame (my thoughts after Pat Riley departure). There is no way Walsh would've kept a headcoach Damntoni in the Indiana Pacers lockerroom for more than 2 losing seasons. Walsh kept alot of use-able bigmen on the Pacers roster.
Damntoni dont play bigmen in his system. 



> Originally Posted by BG7
> Pritchard is a mixed bag. He did take Oden over Durant, which could end up being the second biggest mistake of the decade, behind only Dumars taking Darko.



Any person in their right mind wouldve took Oden over Durant in the draft. I'ma big Durant Fan. And even I know that OKC wouldve traded Durant for Oden on draft night quicker than pop.

I was not thrilled on the idea of Pritchard getting rid of "Frye and Outlaw" for this season, when the Blazzers biggest weakness in the playoffs was their noncreative PG.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BG7 said:


> He still passed on a player who is already a top 5 player in the league in his third year. Blazers would already be winning championships, most likely, if they had taken Durant. Oden is probably not going to be a bust of Darko's magnitude, but passing on Durant will likely have the same result as the Pistons taking Darko did, and that is preventing a sure dynasty.


And so would have 29 other GM's in the league. We only thought he was the 2nd coming of Dwight Howard.....just with a much more refined game at that point in his career. Just this season, he was averaging 11.1ppg, 8.5rpg, 2.3bpg on 61% shooting in just 23mpg. Once he gets some actual experience (more than the a career 82 games equivalent to just one NBA season) he might prove to be worth the pick.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> If thats the case, then the Knicks should hire Pritchard's right hand man "Tom Penn" whom recently got fired, in hopes of talking Pritchard in a future with the Knicks organization.
> 
> _So u agree,_ Walsh shouldve hired a G.M. before hiring a headcoach.
> 
> ...


The only thing that I agree with is that Donnie Walsh needs to be grooming the guy that will take his job in the not so distant future. As much as I think D'Antoni is a huge disappointment from the coach we were getting, I can't pass full judgment until Walsh fully executes his plan for this offseason.





Kiyaman said:


> Any person in their right mind wouldve took Oden over Durant in the draft. I'ma big Durant Fan. And even I know that OKC wouldve traded Durant for Oden on draft night quicker than pop.
> 
> I was not thrilled on the idea of Pritchard getting rid of "Frye and Outlaw" for this season, when the Blazzers biggest weakness in the playoffs was their noncreative PG.


Because of them letting Frye go, they had enough money to sign Andre Miller- one hell of a PG. What was there not to be thrilled about? Outlaw was a solid role player but unnecessary with Batum developing into a solid ball player. Martell Webster is not too far behind.


----------

